# Better Plow power connections



## Yardworks (Aug 28, 2000)

I was wondering if anyone has ever found better aftermarket main power connectors for plow hookups. I have a couple boss V-plows and have always had trouble with the main power connections. I keep them clean and use di-electric grease on them, but they always are problematic. I usually end up wrapping electrical tape around them to keep them tight and to eliminate the sporadic loss of power. It works but defeats the ease of taking the plow on and off. I was wondering if there are connectors out there that lock together more securely. I was thinking if they made a connection that was threaded it would be a more secure hookup. If anyone has any ideas or knows of such a product I would greatly appreciate the info.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

The connector for my snoway has been great. Very positive connection, and will not come loose. you could prbably find a similar one and wire it up to fit. I think Blizzard has similar connectors, and you can see a pic on their site.
http://www.blizzardplows.com/harness.html


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

*Plugs*

I like that idea of them screwing together. Someone needs to come up with a connector that works in a similar way to the plug for your printer (not USB) that connects to the back of a computer.

Jeff


----------



## CrazyCooter (Jan 29, 2005)

*eek*



Peopleeater said:


> I like that idea of them screwing together. Someone needs to come up with a connector that works in a similar way to the plug for your printer (not USB) that connects to the back of a computer.
> 
> Jeff


Possibly, but can you imagine trying to unhook that after it's frozen, or vice versa? No spank you. I think it would be better like a RJ40 screw in jack with a weatherproff cover for each end when not in use, or a lock connector .
Running off to the patent office -- or maybe the fridge.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

You know what I would like to see. I would like the big 3 truck manufacturers put pre wired power outlet plugs on the front of all snow prep packaged trucks. Then all the plow manufacturers would have to do is connect their harnesses to thse plugs. Make these plugs similiar to the stock GM trailer wiring outlets that come on the newer gm trucks.


----------



## CrazyCooter (Jan 29, 2005)

dlcs said:


> You know what I would like to see. I would like the big 3 truck manufacturers put pre wired power outlet plugs on the front of all snow prep packaged trucks. Then all the plow manufacturers would have to do is connect their harnesses to thse plugs. Make these plugs similiar to the stock GM trailer wiring outlets that come on the newer gm trucks.


I know, it seems silly to have a plow prep package on a truck without some sort of factory plug setup for plowing. The stick wiring outlet for lights on a GM truck is a good idea to start with, but why not something similar to a welding plug with a screw on cover that holds it in place, that way youre not relying on a plastic clip with a think peice of spring to lock it in. Or more like a hydraulic plug setup, but wired for power instead, those quick connects would be spiffy.


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

*Patent Pending*



CrazyCooter said:


> Possibly, but can you imagine trying to unhook that after it's frozen, or vice versa? No spank you. I think it would be better like a RJ40 screw in jack with a weatherproff cover for each end when not in use, or a lock connector .
> Running off to the patent office -- or maybe the fridge.


I was just thinking of an idea for when the truck is plugged in. Ever go to unplug and cover to find the covers filled with ice?.

Should go in and do something like that as partners LOL 

Jeff

*Maybe have plug connectors like semi wiring connector? (Locks in with cover) **


----------



## Yardworks (Aug 28, 2000)

Even if they had a knob (similar to the old style auto light bulbs) on the male plug and a keyway with a 90 degree in the bottom, on the female end so you could push it in and twist it to lock it would be helpful.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

fork truck battery connectors


----------



## CrazyCooter (Jan 29, 2005)

wirenut said:


> fork truck battery connectors


Yeah, that would be nice, but the same idea goes with a winch connector, but then the ends still get jammed with snow and ice.

Okay, so now we've got a plug connector, heavy duty, with a protective cover, but the cover can still get iced up, so what's next, a cover for the cover?

I guess you could have a screw in plug into the connector ends, kind of like the plastic plug on propare tanks to protect the threads? Altho, you'd proably want to havea couple extra lying around as I'm sure you'd drop em in the snow and not find them till spring


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Yardworks said:


> Even if they had a knob (similar to the old style auto light bulbs) on the male plug and a keyway with a 90 degree in the bottom, on the female end so you could push it in and twist it to lock it would be helpful.


It could be like a spec plug for commercial electrical work. Insert and twist.

Mike


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I saw a guy in Kalamazoo that took a 30Amp 230V plug and used it. It had a twist lock effect and he wired it himself. Looked ok and I don't remember asking if he had trouble with it. Seemed like a good idea to me and I told him at the time.


----------



## edosher (Jan 26, 2004)

These are great connectors to use!! They are called Safe-t-Connects, are UL listed and are rated for 500 Amps. (DO NOT USE NEMA AC CONNECTORS FOR YOUR TRUCK-THERE IS A REASON THAT THEY ARE DIFFERENT!!!!) You can find these connectors cheap at www.awdirect.com in the electrical section. Theses plugs are mainly used for heavy duty use jumper cables on tow trucks and for electric fork lifts. AW Direct has these plugs for around half the price of others. Check them out....


----------



## edosher (Jan 26, 2004)

here is a pic...Find them in the electrical, jump starting assesories section..


----------



## CrazyCooter (Jan 29, 2005)

edosher said:


> here is a pic...Find them in the electrical, jump starting assesories section..


Yeah, that's what we use on our warn winches, but snow and crap can get in there just as well, that's why a screw on type would work better. Plus, throw a litle dirt in there and it's a PITA to get together or apart.

How about making a breathable "socket sock" to cover the connections, that should take care of any problems.

And he's right about not using AC plugs for DC purposes, the amp rating at 12V is a lot different than 240V. Best not to mess with it unless you're fond of frying things outside of the kitchen. Also, they are not designed for wet weather conditions.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

edosher said:


> here is a pic...Find them in the electrical, jump starting assesories section..


These are not the best setup for a snow plow. I put these on my de icer pump and they will corode very fast from salt and mag-chloride because they are not sealed from moisture.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

those are what i was talking about 
just dont try to crimp them they are designed to be soldered
they do make a cover for them or make your own out of bike inner tube...


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

wirenut said:


> those are what i was talking about
> just dont try to crimp them they are designed to be soldered
> they do make a cover for them or make your own out of bike inner tube...


The instructions I got with my Anderson connectors(brand pictured above) says to either crimp or solder. I crimped all mine, no problems to date.


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

edosher said:


> These are great connectors to use!! They are called Safe-t-Connects, are UL listed and are rated for 500 Amps. (DO NOT USE NEMA AC CONNECTORS FOR YOUR TRUCK-THERE IS A REASON THAT THEY ARE DIFFERENT!!!!) You can find these connectors cheap at www.awdirect.com in the electrical section. Theses plugs are mainly used for heavy duty use jumper cables on tow trucks and for electric fork lifts. AW Direct has these plugs for around half the price of others. Check them out....


I used this connector for my salter connection at the back of the truck. I bought it at Farm & Fleet for $20 and its great, keep it packed full of dilectric grease though. I crimped all my connections on it and used liquid electrical tape in it then wrapped it all up with normal electrical tape. :waving:


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Why not use connectors actually designed for use in inclement weather, that screw together, have attached screw caps that can be undone on the snow and ice and have been used in that way for onver 40 years??
US military surplus!
I am trying to find the NSN numbers or the manufacturer- I think AMT made some. They are used in almost every military application for trailer to vehicle connections, radio body to truck connections, etc. Connectors are metal with water proof connections, screw lock ring with protective metal caps available (most of them have chain to attack them). I expect many military truck suppliers (for surplus trucks) would have some- they are available in many pinouts, but they use them for everything from radio connections to power connections so one of the configurations will work. I have seen 1 pinout that has 2 large pins for power and like 8 small pins for signal (on a friends truck) would be almost perfect for plowing I should think.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Are you sure your using dielectric grease and not a product that is supposed to increase conductivity?


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

Cannon plugs would do well. Burndy and AMP make them. We use them on the railroad. However, the ones we use on the railroad are low amperage for radio connectors and such, 74 volts DC and about 15 amps. I'm sure they make larger ones. There are 2 different types though. One screws on with many turns, and the other only takes 1/3 of a turn and these would be better.


----------



## Yardworks (Aug 28, 2000)

justme, I'd be very interested in seeing these army screw in plugs. If you happen to find a pic or where you can get them could you post it. I'd appreciate it, it sounds exactly like what I'm looking for.
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Cat Generators have these same military style plugs & receptacles with the caps. I am going to call the service guy over at Cat in Grayslake and ask him where they get them. I will let you guys know what I find out. I think anything is better than the factory plugs as long as it is a water tight connection.

I am going to be at a trade show this week in Florida and there are some manufactures that will be there that make water type connectors I will ask around there and see if maybe something would work well for this type of application.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*power plug.*



edosher said:


> here is a pic...Find them in the electrical, jump starting assesories section..


Curtis used this plug on the series 2000 in 1996, it worked great!!


----------

